# will the real NMZ please step forward?



## Dave_Mitchell (Nov 4, 2011)

I see Gheenoe's called NMZ. And these seem to be the lightest. I thought there was only one model at 15'4". But in looking at boats for sale. I see there is apparently a 13' model also? Or I am completely wrong about this? And sometimes I see Gheenoe's for sale called "highsider" and the are 15'4" long. Does that mean they are NMZ model? I am looking for a light Gheenoe I can drag into the water at my home. And was hoping to not have a trailer. 100lbs is probably at my upper limits for dragging onto shore. My question is the NMZ have both 13' and 15'4" models? And does "Highsider" indicate a NMZ model? Thank You


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

the world may never know......


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome 

The custom Shop builds NMZ's they can be 13' or 15'4 

Gheenoe.com also builds both sizes but they are not Classified as Nmz's "highsider is kinda a slang term for the "Standard" model ... 



> I see Gheenoe's called NMZ. And these seem to be the lightest. I thought there was only one model at 15'4". But in looking at boats for sale. I see there is apparently a 13' model also? Or I am completely wrong about this? And sometimes I see Gheenoe's for sale called "highsider" and the are 15'4" long. Does that mean they are NMZ model? I am looking for a light Gheenoe I can drag into the water at my home. And was hoping to not have a trailer. 100lbs is probably at my upper limits for dragging onto shore. My question is the NMZ have both 13' and 15'4" models? And does "Highsider" indicate a NMZ model? Thank You


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> the world may never know......


 [smiley=smilie-applause.gif]


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

NMZ










High sider


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

And a Highsider for you..


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

ahhh i seee................................. [smiley=1-headache.gif]


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Inside lay out is different. 

There also is a lowsider. It's the same as a highsider, just has lower side. They are cut at the bodyline on the side. 
Both 13, and 15'4. 
Both are practically the same hull. The 13 is just the same as chopping a couple feet off the back end and glassing a transom in.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*(This is all my personal understanding of the boat and not necessarily the same as what Gheenoe would tell you)*

The NMZ (or No Motor Zone) is a custom interior for the Gheenoe Highsider. Historically it was the 15'4" model and built by Custom Gheenoe with a raised rear deck, large center box, and raised front deck. After that that they were subject to being built with lots of custom options based upon the new owner's desires.

Here is a list of things I have seen done in the past that would be considered customer requests. 

1. Lighter or heavier transom depending upon if the boat was truly a NMZ or the owner wanted to put on maximum power. I think the lightest built boats may be rated for zero HP so check the title.

2. False floor or no false floor. Having one stiffens the boat up which is good for running on plane. No false floor is lighter and fine for no motor or low HP.

3. No center box. Again lighter.

4. Low front deck. Personal choice and also available from Gheen Manufacturing in the standard Highsider now. 

So the NMZ is a Highsider with a custom interior and built by Custom Gheenoe vs. Gheen Manufacturing which builds the traditional Highsider. You also have to watch out for people who bought standard Highsiders and then customized their boats to look like NMZs. (I have a custom Highsider). Depending upon how they did the work it could be a very heavy boat.

Gheen Manufacturing is now offering options like a large center box and low front deck on the standard 15'4" Highsider. I am not sure on the pricing but makes for a pretty cool boat. 

You can also do all of the same things to the 13' Highsider model to make a 13' NMZ. 

If you end up getting a new one custom built you can get one built as light as possible by Custom Gheenoe. I would guess if light weight was your primary goal you should be able to get it under 100 lbs. If its over that it will be because of safety reasons. You will have to then lighten up the boat yourself


----------



## draggingcanoe (Dec 11, 2006)

My NMZ has no center box. Use cooler for a seat/poling platform/casting deck. Helps to balance the load. Makes it lighter with no center box.  I car top it a lot.


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Draggingcanoe...............Do you worry about what would happen if you get caught in a rain storm with the boat right side up when transporting? I had this happen once, ouch.


----------



## castawaycustoms (Jan 27, 2008)

Draggingcanoe, how cumbersome is the boat to get on top of the car. I'm probably going to pick one up strictly as a NMZ boat this winter and don't want to have a trailer. I have racks on top of my truck topper and just didn't know how much of a pain it would be to put it up. Can you do it by yourself or is it a two man job?


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

i'd recommend looking into 'american eagle canoe' also. they have a pretty similar square back that's a little lighter as well and if you are gonna go nmz i think any increased structural stuff you are paying for w/ a gheenoe may not be worth it. i think i am going to pick one of these up for cartopping in the next couple months.


----------



## Jeeptopper (Jan 4, 2021)

castawaycustoms said:


> Draggingcanoe, how cumbersome is the boat to get on top of the car. I'm probably going to pick one up strictly as a NMZ boat this winter and don't want to have a trailer. I have racks on top of my truck topper and just didn't know how much of a pain it would be to put it up. Can you do it by yourself or is it a two man job?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

